# i'm feelin sharky, woOO!



## Nature Boy (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey guys been to the DeerField fishing pier and the night was sharkomanic, every one on the pier was catching baby sharks, accept for me offcourse, blue runners tops the list, other than that caught one baby cobia, my first, could have kept it if it wasnt for some smart guy how had to tell me it was not of legal size, was cursing him n my mind until he hooked up something really big, the way Bart Simpson would say Ey Karamba!!!, made some jumps which made me think it was a Tarpon but, but after a good fight it was something to behold atleast 120 pound Balck Tip Spinner Shark, volunteered to help landing it but that guy was a veteran and cut it off, only latter did i find it wasn't his fist one of the day, 

the tackle offcourse the ugh stick, shamano conventional, 50 pound mono, free lining it with live blue runner, with a circle hook and a 250 pound mono leader, he told that he gets more hits that way instead of wire, but circle hook is a must in this setup.

more latter Woooo!!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Glad you had a good time*

Sounds like fun. How did the Cobia fight?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Link to Regs*

http://www.floridasportsman.com/reference/regs_by_species/
Cobia needs to be 33"


> could have kept it if it wasnt for some smart guy how had to tell me it was not of legal size, was cursing him n my mind


The guy did you and everbody a favor for helping keep the law and our fishery.


----------



## REELBIG (Oct 3, 2005)

*fisherkid............*

youre a ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LionFish (Jul 27, 2005)

Well put Fisherkid. Ignore the off comments. Your head is in the right place.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

REELBIG said:


> youre a ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ReelBig....

Fisherkid is exactly what he says he is...a kid that likes to fish. He is trying to learn and participate in a forum of mostly grown men. I have never seen him take a cheap shot at anyone.

Half of your eleven posts have been cheap shots at F-kid, and the other half leave you NO room to criticize anyone.

Back off of F-kid, or I'll take personal interest in seeing you kicked out of here permanently. 

Have a nice day....

Railroader


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Right on and well said Railroader. Lay off Fisherkid. At least he has the sense to know and abide by regulations set out for all enabling us to enjoy the fishery in the future.

Good job Fisherkid!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*this reminds me of a great quote...*

Fisherkid remember this...


Some people are like slinkies,
They don't really have a purpose,
But they still bring a smile to your face
When you push them down the stairs

Hope that helps...


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Thats funny !!! VicIII..
and RB ... your just an idiot..stay away !!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Riomar*

Jetty was nice tonight.... Two reds 40" and 42" with one tarpon hooked, one jump, two pelicans, line break....
Ready to go when you are.
Next is sunday night I think...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

REELBIG said:


> youre a ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dude, I don't know what your problem is but this probably isn't the board for you. Around here we're civil, even if we disagree. So you can either apologize to fisherkid and knock this crap off, or you can leave.

This is your first and only warning.

And fisherkid, I apologize for not catching this sooner. I don't tolerate people acting like that around here.


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Im in... PM to confirm...


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

*reelbig has some serious issues*

llok here son,,,leave the kid alone,,he is only tryin to learn and develop skills,,so back off,,and try to act like a man,,,if it possible,,F.K. keep it on the word son,,i know you be gettin some knowlege up in here from the best fisherman,,dont mind that fool..take care,,the ole brim master,,R.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

Keep on a postin fisherkid. Don't let the little people of the world get you down. 

As for REELBIG...it is bad to be talkin bad about an adult, but takin shots at a kid is inexcusable. 


BTW, VICIII...that quote gave me my first good laugh in a bout a month! Thanks for the lift .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Kid.........*

Dogg here, 

Like VIC said........I look at it this way. It's called mind over matter. I don't mind and they don't matter. Never met ya but ya seem like ya got your s**t wired tight. You keep postin. Don't let the bottom feeders like that get ya down.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

VICIII said:


> Some people are like slinkies,
> They don't really have a purpose,
> But they still bring a smile to your face
> When you push them down the stairs


LMAO, VICIII! That's my new favorite quote


----------

